# Where are the moderators?



## Wonder_lander (Jan 13, 2003)

Where's Gary these days? No activity on here since the 15th Feb?

A lot of threads in here now are mainly chit chat and would have previously have been moved out of here!


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Wonder_lander said:


> Where's Gary these days? No activity on here since the 15th Feb?
> 
> A lot of threads in here now are mainly chit chat and would have previously have been moved out of here!


I think Gary must have developed other interests lately or perhaps its just that there is nothing really new to discuss about UK Tivo that has led him to scale back his forum involvement in recent months. However he could be on a holiday overseas possibly at the moment and not everywhere has an affordable webcafe you can use.

ozsat has been still pretty active at moderating though but I think must have been busy with other things over the last couple of days as I PM'ed him about the thread that seemed to be a personal attack on me and have so far got no reply.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Gary frequently gets posted away from his home base for work, so may be off line.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> Gary frequently gets posted away from his home base for work, so may be off line.


Where does he get posted to? Mongolia or Afghanistan?

Surely there can't be that many places he would get posted where web access is not possible.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Sometimes when people get posted away for work thay are just plain busy!


----------



## GarySargent (Oct 27, 2000)

Just more busy these days, and yes not much new to talk about really is there?


----------



## gazza (Dec 11, 2002)

If only TiVoPony could pop in occasionally to give us some news we could talk about!!


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

gazza said:


> If only TiVoPony could pop in occasionally to give us some news we could talk about!!


The fact that Tivopony doesn't post in the UK section of the forum any more says that sadly there is nothing positive to report re Tivo in the UK so he doesnt' want to risk the wrath of the discontented UK forum membership.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> ...the discontented UK forum membership.


I'm quite contented, thank-you. Yes of course a new Tivo would be nice but I'm completely happy with my current model and would not wish ill on TivoPony or anyone else


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

Am I the only one to have missed Mr Tickle of late?

And sorry for adding to the "chit cha" but we're obviously gregarious people


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

TivoPony very seldom posted here when Tivo were 'active' in the UK market.
IIRC just a few regarding the infamous Dossa and Joe debarkle and some speculation about a Humax Tivo.


----------

